# Auto Ordinance



## revchopp (Sep 1, 2009)

I just traded for an Auto Ordinance GI type 1911. I have been out of the 1911 game for a few years now, and have been wanting to get my hands on a basic setup. I have owned a Colt series 80, Springfield Armory, and a Para Ordinance P14( lots of problems with this one ). I did a little research on this Auto Ordinance 1911 and found that the consensus is that the older Auto Ordinance 1911's that were owned be Numrich were pretty low quality guns, but the new Kahr owned Auto Ordinance 1911's are supposed to be better. This is a Kahr owned Auto Ordinance and it is in "like new" condition. My question is, did I trade for a piece of crap or is this a decent 1911? I have about 400 dollars worth of trading material invested in this piece. Thanks for your time.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

$400 for a GI isn't bad. It's a decent stock gun to build what you want out of it.

MSRP is about $600, that puts average retail around $500ish, so $400 is OK in my book.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

My brother has one, he doesn't shoot it a lot, but when he has, he hasn't had any complaints. It seems to be a very decent pistol.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

400.00 is not bad for an A.O. 1911


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

revchopp said:


> I just traded for an Auto Ordinance GI type 1911. I have been out of the 1911 game for a few years now, and have been wanting to get my hands on a basic setup. I have owned a Colt series 80, Springfield Armory, and a Para Ordinance P14( lots of problems with this one ). I did a little research on this Auto Ordinance 1911 and found that the consensus is that the older Auto Ordinance 1911's that were owned be Numrich were pretty low quality guns, but the new Kahr owned Auto Ordinance 1911's are supposed to be better. This is a Kahr owned Auto Ordinance and it is in "like new" condition. My question is, did I trade for a piece of crap or is this a decent 1911? I have about 400 dollars worth of trading material invested in this piece. Thanks for your time.


hmm i heard the opposite-that auto ordinenace was better before kahr got ahold of it.

who knows lol. $400 isn't a bad price on a gi.

shoot it-if it works then good deal. if not, just trade it off again. :smt023


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

The "a-o" 1911 pistols built in the early 1990's were of good quality. The frames & slides were excellent foundations for building a better pistol, using higher quality after-market parts. I rebuilt a gov model for a fellow in 1992, that he still uses in 2010, for his ccw carry pistol.

On range test day, i shot a magazine full of 230 hardball at 25 feet from a weaver stance, as quickly as i could using a flash sight picture, & the group could easily be covered with a small size dixie cup.


----------

